# To fat for Var ?



## 7 iron (Apr 20, 2016)

6' 232 lbs pretty tight midsection , however no popping abs . I can ONLY guess my BF % and I would say between 12 and 16 . I run approx 1 gram of test per week . I added 40 mgs of Var a couple months ago and noticed nothing from the Var . I want to start running again today but up it to 80 mgs per day , my question is do you think I am to ****ing fat to run Var ? How tight do you have to be ? Realitivly speaking I am not fat , however talking about prepping for a show then yes I am a fat ass . BTW I am fairly confident my Var is legit . Have to different brands .


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds like your Var is bunk. There is no "to fat to run var".


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

If that was the case nobody would ever run var here


----------



## dirtydogs (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol yah bad gear...var will have you lean and cut up in no time


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 20, 2016)

No I don't think it was bunk , Perhaps I was expecting more !!!! Started training again 4 months ago and my transformation has been above expectations so far . Maybe I am just being greedy !! Going to incorporate the Var tonight 80mgs per day , will keep progress posted


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

var gets u strong as hell after about 2 weeks..


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey dirty dogs , sounds like you had good experiences with Var ??? And Bro Bundy it was hard for me to notice strength because I am in a caloric / carb deficit !!! Hence the Var , just want to be diced to the sox this sumner !!! Wish it was that easy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Hey dirty dogs , sounds like you had good experiences with Var ??? And Bro Bundy it was hard for me to notice strength because I am in a caloric / carb deficit !!! Hence the Var , just want to be diced to the sox this sumner !!! Wish it was that easy



but your on a gram of test? That doesnt make much sense to me


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 20, 2016)

To much test ? Counter productive ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

7 iron said:


> To much test ? Counter productive ?



fuk yes lol


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 20, 2016)

a gram is a lot of test lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> a gram is a lot of test lol



my man ken dog!


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 20, 2016)

Makes sense , to much test , i wish I could run other compounds , however due to my Dutasteride dependency it is about the only anabolic I can run . Anyways appreciate your insite .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2016)

a gram of test is to much for what your trying to do..For bulking a G is great but for cutting you dont need that much


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 21, 2016)

I know but I was thinking if I start a caloric deficit and double cardio , I can keep the fullness with the test !!! Especially keeping the caped delts . Maybe I will drop to 500 mgs and add the var . I will keep you posted on results


----------



## bvs (Apr 21, 2016)

Var doesnt aromatise so you don't have to worry about bf% in that sense. You could be too fat to see the best of the results but 12-16% isnt that much so id have to question the quality of your var


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't understand the question


----------



## thqmas (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't get how no one pointed out that the factor here may be... Diet?

What a wonderful idea: Just take Var and get shredded. What a magic pill. BS

Are you in a caloric deficit? And if so, why taking 1g of test? Sounds like a waste to me.

Oh yeh, 1g of test! Maybe your abs aren't showing because you retain some amount of water?

When I want to lean and get shredded I focus on diet first. The rest is just small details.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2016)

7 iron said:


> No I don't think it was bunk , Perhaps I was expecting more !!!! Started training again 4 months ago and my transformation has been above expectations so far . Maybe I am just being greedy !! Going to incorporate the Var tonight 80mgs per day , will keep progress posted



40mg ugl var won't do shit when on a gram of test. Maybe little extra pump.

Run it at 100mg.


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 22, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sounds like your Var is bunk. There is no "to fat to run var".



This, var is one the most faked compounds out there. I love var and im no fitness model, i did stay at a holiday in express last night though.


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 22, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Hey dirty dogs , sounds like you had good experiences with Var ??? And Bro Bundy it was hard for me to notice strength because I am in a caloric / carb deficit !!! Hence the Var , just want to be diced to the sox this sumner !!! Wish it was that easy



If ypure running a gram of test (ok test at that) it should have caused some good synergy. Ypur var my friend os garbage imo and quite possibly your test if its from the same source as your var.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

No , sorry that is not the case , I have a private source and I judge from my bloods !! 3967 total test , not to mention my wife is tired of me ripping her pants off , lol ... My Var is not bunk !!!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 23, 2016)

Then your diet sucks, and your on a gram of test of course your horny lol doesn't mean the var is good


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 23, 2016)

dirtydogs said:


> Lol yah bad gear...var will have you lean and cut up in no time



No it won't but diet will!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 23, 2016)

7 iron said:


> No , sorry that is not the case , I have a private source and I judge from my bloods !! 3967 total test , not to mention my wife is tired of me ripping her pants off , lol ... My Var is not bunk !!!



Var makes women horny not men, it's the test brother!


----------



## Dex (Apr 23, 2016)

7 iron said:


> No , sorry that is not the case , I have a private source and I judge from my bloods !! 3967 total test , not to mention my wife is tired of me ripping her pants off , lol ... My Var is not bunk !!!



Well the test is good. That doesn't mean the Var is though. Post your blood panel if you have it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 23, 2016)

How are u so positive that the var isn't bunk? You should have definitely had some strength gains if it was legit. It might be legit but way underdosed.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 23, 2016)

just up the var to 80-100mg and see if there is any difference.


----------



## dirtydogs (Apr 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> How are u so positive that the var isn't bunk? You should have definitely had some strength gains if it was legit. It might be legit but way underdosed.



Exactly, at just 40mg I notice an immediate and drastic strength gain, and the cramps in my shins and lower back become insane


----------



## dirtydogs (Apr 23, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> No it won't but diet will!



Diet is a huge factor for sure, so is that highly effective anabolic agent.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 23, 2016)

dirtydogs said:


> Exactly, at just 40mg I notice an immediate and drastic strength gain, and the cramps in my shins and lower back become insane



Dude them shin splints hurt bad I was laid out a day once with them and the rest of the week trying to get that shit gone!

The back pumps just suck they just suck ass period!


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes the shine splints where crazy couldn't even walk on treadmill for more than ten minutes !! My diet is tight , I think too much test and not running enough Var ???


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 9, 2016)

Maybe this is water retension? Dbol instead of var?  
I've never had any problems with oxaver, grt help for shredding.


----------



## justbecool1234 (May 17, 2016)

I'm no pro, but I feel like "fullness" has more to do with diet than it does compound.  Trying to stay full by adjusting aas in caloric deficit is like trying to keep a boat afloat with a big hole in it.  Sure you can use different kinds of glues and patches, but eventually that's gonna give....


----------



## stanley (Sep 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> a gram of test is to much for what your trying to do..For bulking a G is great but for cutting you dont need that much



how much test would you recommend buddy?thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

stanley said:


> how much test would you recommend buddy?thanks



100-200mg

Physiological levels.


----------

